# Got some new patients in recently



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young lady is a Sharp-Shinned Hawk - she is small and had smashed into somebody's front window, it fractured her right primary wing bone. But since the SSHawk has a seconday wing bone in paralell to the primary we are able to imobolize the wing with velcro tape, and the seconday bone will act as a splint. She will be good as new in 3-4 weeks. Unlike her larger cousin the Cooper's Hawk the SSHawks don't eat pigeons, they eat mostly small mice, lizards, large insects, bats and small songbirds (during winter when food is short). 

NAB 










This little lady here will eat a pigeon if given the chance, but prefers mostly small rodents like moles or gophers, maybe a squirrell or small rabbit. She is a yearling Great Horned Owl, she went to ground and won't even try to fly yet, when she came in she was 25% underweight, but has no injuries. We tested for WNV and other infections but she is clean so we suspect she got some kind of toxin from a tainted mouse or something. Sometimes they will get a mouse/rat that has household rat poisen in them but hasn't yet died and they will get sick from the poisen. The Great Horned Owl is the only bird capable of running a Bald Eagle from it's nest. If the GHOs move in the Bald Eagles will move out.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Awsome birds, Nab.
How do you handle them, don't they bite?

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWESOME, NAB, just AWESOME!!

Can't thank you enough for posting all your unusual "guests!"  

Hope all heal well and go on to lead a long life!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti said:


> Awsome birds, Nab.
> How do you handle them, don't they bite?
> 
> Reti



Yes, Nab, truly magnificent, majestic looking birds!

Yes, I was thinking the same thing....you must have to work very carefully when handling these types of birds.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi NAB,

Lovely Ladies you have got there.  

Quite an intimidating look they both have. 

I guess that gorgeous GHO must have found a mouse that was easy to get, due to it suffering from possible poisoning. So there is another reasoning for not using poison to rid of mice or rats, because they become easy prey, and also will poison the bird that eats them, in this case this beautiful owl.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Couple items to always remember*

1. Long sleeves - preferably denim or something thick.
2. Never try to handle a bird wearing a t-shirt only.
3. Good condition elbow length welders gloves
4. Helper nearby with bath towel for over their head if you must pick up a GHO or Golden Eagle etc.
5. Handle them as only a last resort and for as short a time as possible.
6. Always grasp them above the feet around the ankles, NEVER, NEVER let them get their talons on your hands even with the gloves, their talons will pierce a welder's glove like it was latex.

NAB 

You would never even think about approaching a young lady like this without all of the above and your helper at the ready with the towel for over the head. Best to have someone with experience before you try to catch of the these especially if they a feeling sick or are injured.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Incredible! I love how regal these birds are.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Question regarding your advice*

Nabisho,

Ditto "awesome birds"!

Re point number 2: "Never try to handle a bird wearing a t-shirt ony."

Does this infer that you know from personal experience to wear pants or at least underwear?

Come to think of it, I have stood at the window with only a t-shirt for sleeping on, when Wieteke came to the window. No other human can see me, and I don't think he cares. I guess pigeons are more forgiving than raptors.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Nabisho,
> 
> Ditto "awesome birds"!
> 
> ...


  I see your sense of humor is alive and well, Larry! BRAVO  

(Squeaks and cats don't seem to mind what I'm wearing or NOT wearing...as long as I have FOOD!)

The talons on that Owl look mighty FEARSOME! The ends look as sharp as needles and, I'm sure, ARE!  

Actually, a suit of light weight armor might be more appropriate!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvelous pictures, Nab! (And .. great advice  )

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! Is the SSHawk's cere really yellow? Sure hope her recovery is uneventful!

Wow!!! Just look at the pointy bits on that owl's feet!!! "...their talons will pierce a welder's glove like it was latex...." Yeouch!

"...Does this infer that you know from personal experience to wear pants or at least underwear?..." Oh, Larry!!!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The SShawk can have red eyes too*

I've never seen one but my GF tells me she has over the years, they can have either yellow or red, notice how her pupils haven't closed as quickly as the GHO, when I snapped the flash the GHO's eyes go almost to pinpoint, but the SShawk does not close as fast, that is because she is still in some shock from her injury, but we expect a full recovery for her in a few weeks. It's amazing how well the birds can heal given a safe place and good diet.

NAB


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

Good going Nab...!

I sure would like to pick up one of these one day, to get the feel of it...

I just hope I will have some stout Gloves handy first!

Lol...

Seriously though, I bet they can really sink those Talons and hang on while biteing...

I have had Kestrals a few times, and of course they are very small...and doing their worst did not hurt me, but they are very strong for their size. after the initial how-de-do moments of biting and taloning, they decided I was not protesting or being other than passive, so they let up and I could have them perch on my hand then...so long as all was done v-e-r-y slow.

Are the big ones sometimes like that also?

And I am sure larger Raptors or Owls are very strong for their size too, and could really do some harm to one's hand or arm.

Could be very awkward for everyone...

Got a really large Pheasant of some kind one time, found him while driving in neighborhoods here...and yeeeeeeesh! That was one strong Bird..! Was the size of a good-sized Duck, and I am glad I had a blanket in the Car, since it would have been one very hard Bird to hold otherwise.



Best wishes!

Phil
Lasegas


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What outstanding beauties! Thanks a lot for sharing the pictures. They're truly regal birds, all of them, and so lucky to be in such capable hands.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Funny you should mention their strength Phil*

I got called Monday afternoon to come and pick up a downed Barn Owl at the local elementary school. He's a juvenile but he was still strong enough to twist my wrist up pretty good so I'm sitting here with my wrist wrapped up and a dose of that ACTIV-ON stuff because it's still sore. My helper had never done it B4 and was a little late getting the towel over his head, so I was left with two mighty strong wings flapping and my wrist being twisted by the flaps, and this little fellow was kind of weak really, the Indians had got him and had pulled out 4 of his primary feathers (they like to get the ones that are pure white on the underside and brown on the topside) and had held him by the tip of his left wing and had busted his little bones, so he wasn't about to let me get his other wing. It was a little drastic for a few seconds before I was able to get the towel over him and the wings folded down. But you gotta admit a face like that is worth saving and a little sore wrist.

NAB 

P.S. They didn't screw up his folicles so he is going to be fine in a month or two once his new feathers come back in and the wing tip bones mend.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a gorgeous creature. I'm so glad it will be fine after rehab.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is so cool so glad you save and rehabilitate. Beautiful birds there, although I could never handle one as I am very timid of birds with sharp big beaks, for some reason they scare the hell out of me. Good Luck with the birds!  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

Lovely bird! 

Another great rescue, I'm glad the prognosis is good and that your wrist will also be as good as new! Take care now!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, the little barn owl has the prettiest face. I know you enjoy helping all the different birds out. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's the pics we have to take for the DOW*

At least these guys had enough class to cut the feathers off and not just pull them out and wreck the follicle. Then they tossed him out near an elementary school so he would be found and get to us. Usually they don't bother or have brains enough to save the follicles.

NAB 

we have to take pictures of the damage for the DOW people everytime we find a guy like this. The whole law is screwed up, nobody, Indians or not, should have the right to do this to a bird. 










Here's the wing they didn't get.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a rough introduction to the human race.  Sorry about that, little owl! So glad you're now in Nab's capable (although temporarily sore) hands!

Wow, that's some gorgeous wing span!!! The expression on his face..."What are these @#$%^?* doing to me now!?!" Sure would be nice to be able to communicate that he's in a safe place, now.

You mentioned that pulling the feathers out would wreck the follicles. I'm confused. Don't some show/racing folks pull out a few feathers to (somehow) hasten the molt in time for a show/race? How/why does this work differently?l


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It has to do with healing the follicle*

You mentioned that pulling the feathers out would wreck the follicles. I'm confused. Don't some show/racing folks pull out a few feathers to (somehow) hasten the molt in time for a show/race? How/why does this work differently?

I don't know about pigeon racers but it has to do with healing of the follicle. If the feathers are just yanked out and the follicle left to bleed it will scab over and once that happens in a raptor there is nothing you can do to get the feathers to come back in. If they are just clipped off near the root then they will olt the stub and grow back or if the wounded follicle gets proper treatment before they scab over sometimes they will grow back too.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Poor guy! I'm so glad he has found help!

He's quite a bird and so are the others you have shown us, Nab!

A very grateful thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nabisho said:


> ...If they are just clipped off near the root then they will olt the stub and grow back or if the wounded follicle gets proper treatment before they scab over sometimes they will grow back too.
> NAB


Thanks for the explanation. Sure hope this bird has an uneventful recovery.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab....

Great rescues and work as always You and your wife really do get the "unusual" cases 

Like Terri, I'm unclear about the whole feather pulling and problems associated with with yanking feathers from the root. Wouldn't think it would be any difference whether it was a raptor or a pigeon really 

In any case, your recent arrivals are gorgeous specimens and creatures, you really do keep us all informed/educated and in touch with all the creatures we SHARE the planet with


----------

